# Ready to Love Again / Litter 1 or 2



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I say litter # 1, and a very nice litter it is too!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

For me personally, I would go with litter #2. I like the fact that most of the dogs have titles at both ends. Lots of performance titles which is what I would look at if you're interested in doing tracking, agility, hunting, etc. That's not to say that puppies from Litter 1 couldn't also do those if trained to do so. The mom in litter 2 is definitely from show lines. Her father, River, is my boy's great grandfather on both sides.

I am not in the market for a puppy right at the moment but Riverdance Goldens are on my radar for the future!

Just make sure both parents (of both litters) have up to date clearances. You can check K9 Data or OFA to confirm. You can also check longevity stats on K9 Data.

Good luck with whichever litter you choose!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> It will be 1 month tomorrow that we lost our most handsome and precious Oakley. Our hearts were completely broken. Oakley’s gift to our family was to show us the beauty and sweetness of this breed that we all love.
> We have decided that we are ready to fall completely in Love again and I have been in touch with a few breeders and have been accepted by 2. We know that a new pup will bring to us many common characteristics that will make us smile and remind us of Oakley and new personality traits that will be unique to him.
> As Oakley died at 8 years and 2 months from Hemangio, longevity is completely on my mind in looking at pedigrees. We know that cancer is rampant in dogs and humans as we age and so we understand that but we hope to get more years together with our next pup.
> Oakley also was a very handsome boy and had such a handsome face and head and that is also important to us.
> ...


Melakat: As long as they are both reputable breeders, I would go with your gut. We've always adopted our Golden Retrievers and have always been happy with chance!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. Much appreciated.

We have considered adoption but the one thing for us is that at our cabin we get a lot of company staying with us including other dogs and although I know that Goldens overall have a great temperament we want to be able to really socialize this pup well from the start. My oldest son has adopted two dogs together as they came as a team. A Frenchie and an Italian Greyhound - great dogs!

Decisions are so hard. I wonder when dogs are impregnated how high chances are for pregnancy or not?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would go with litter number 1 as from what I could see they have all the health clearances. On litter 2 I could not find all, doesn't mean they do not, but I could not find it.....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

The only thing I noticed was the sire for litter 2 did not have an eye clearance for 2013. Perhaps he did but his owner may not have submitted it to OFA. No clearance for 2014 but he just recently passed away.

The mother in litter 2 has updated clearances, with a breeder's option for her eyes.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

My Hazel (my siggy pic) was half sister to dam #2. She was the most amazing athlete I have ever seen, smart as a whip, and very motivated (read wild as a pup!). I think some of that came from her non-related side, which was a hunting/multipurpose/obedience breeder. Regardless, she was a special, special girl. Unfortunately she died at 8 yo from hemangiosarcoma. Hate that disease. Good luck, it is a very difficult decision and I can completely relate to over analyzing as we just went through the same thing!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Laurie. I talked to the Owner if Sire from Litter 2. She said her boy cleared eyes every year until he was 12 years old when a cataract had developed that CERF would not clear. 

Not too unusual for a 12 year old. He lived until he was just over 13. This should not be too much of a concern correct?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Melakat said:


> Hi Laurie. I talked to the Owner if Sire from Litter 2. She said her boy cleared eyes every year until he was 12 years old when a cataract had developed that CERF would not clear.
> 
> Not too unusual for a 12 year old. He lived until he was just over 13. This should not be too much of a concern correct?


That's what it indicated on OFA. I wouldn't be overly concerned if he developed it at that age. Even then, it was listed as breeder's option. My youngest boy is only 2 and has cataracts in both eyes (but he won't be bred) and both of his parents are clear. So, while it's great seeing that the parents/grandparents are clear, nothing is for certain. You might want to go on to OFA and have a look at the parents' clearances. It also lists offspring and siblings. Of course it may not include all offspring/siblings, just the ones whose clearances have been submitted to OFA.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just based on a quick look at the pedigree, litter number 2 hands down over litter number 1.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I think Juno has plenty of coat. It looks like the K9data shot was taken when she was young, I am sure her coat has filled out. My Selli, who is a Juno cousin has a similar coat, very correct and so easy to care for.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I just looked closer at the #2 pedigree. I have never seen DOD's so filled out. the longevity is absolutely amazing, with the exception of Finn who died at 2. No COD is given, and I would inquire as to the cause. I didn't dig into #1, I felt I should look closer at #2 since I mentioned my Hazel's death at 8. Let us know what you choose!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

So I just heard that Litter #1 Dam is pregnant and ultrasound reveals lots of puppies. We want another boy.

Litter #2 we will need to wait a few more weeks to find out if Dam is pregnant and I would have to hope for at least 2 boys as 1 boy will be priority to the Sire's owner. 

Yes, great longevity in Litter #2 although I believe the Sire's Brother passed from Hemangio and he was almost 10. Litter #1 Grandad and Great-Grandad of pup both boys passed at 9.5 of cancer - different kinds. Grandad is Zoom, Zoom, Zoom (he was such a gorgeous boy) and I was on K9 data to see about his siblings and how they are doing. It shows 1 of his brothers passing at 8 and 4 more siblings still alive. Not too sure if that is up to date and that they are all still alive or not. They all would be over 10 years old now.

I know that no breeder can guarantee not having cancer in their lines.

But I do need to make a decision as Litter #1 will be taking deposits soon. 

Thank you everyone for your feedback so far and please feel free to share more


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I think you should just go with your gut. You will end up with the dog that was "meant" to be yours. Both litters look great to me, but I'm definitely no expert &#55357;&#56835;

Can't wait to see future pictures of your new pup!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Litter #1 looks great to me, if you want to go that way. I do not see how you could go wrong. Wishing you the best, and hope you get that Golden puppy soon.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I cannot even begin to tell you how much we look forward to falling in love all over again  

My floors have been way too clean !!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yoi are never going to find a line without any cancer. Heck it is hard to find a line with complete life information, as a pet seeker. 
enjoy!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Yoi are never going to find a line without any cancer. Heck it is hard to find a line with complete life information, as a pet seeker.
> enjoy!


Agreed - I might go with litter #1 based on the info you provided.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Welll, what have you decided???


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Honestly, IMO... If I were looking for longevity, neither of these lines really posses a ton of it. JMHO. Willie's dad zoom and brother both died at 8 and 9 of cancer. If I were going for the best out of the two... I would say litter 2. I have not looked in depth at this or clearances.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just saw this was an older thread! Sorry! No lines are free of cancer. You just do the best you can! Good Luck!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

This was a very tough decision for us. Litter #2 the Sire's brother died at age 9 of Hemangio so there is cancer in both Litters but like everyone states pretty hard not to find it. I have heard nothing but great things about both breeders.
We do plan on doing some obedience classes with our dog as we did with our first Golden but nothing too heavy with respect to field, agility, etc. at this point in our lives and so as Litter #1 is a confirmed pregnancy with lots of pups and I am one of the first in line for a male pooch we decided on Litter #1. 

Now that we have made our decision we are very excited and this has given us a bright light in our lives and something to look forward to after Christmas. The puppies will be born November 29th - 15 MORE SLEEPS  !!!
Thank you for all of your feedback and if you would like to offer more advice on the names we are thinking about feel free: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...istered-name-call-name-ideas-suggestions.html

Also this is the Sire for Litter #1 - Willie:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats! Like I said there is no line out there that is free of cancer. I know you can't wait to have a puppy back in your life!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A New Year puppy sounds great. Congratulations.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you Kfayard. Your Goldens are so very handsome!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

It turns out that the pregnancy did not take in the end for Litter #2. 

Litter #1 Puppies will be born on Saturday and the x-ray looks like there are at least 11 puppies in there. I am getting very excited! Our home sure has been quiet and lonely without a Golden in it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well there you go, it was meant to be! Are they planning a c section with that many pups? Wow, you are soooo close!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> It turns out that the pregnancy did not take in the end for Litter #2.
> 
> Litter #1 Puppies will be born on Saturday and the x-ray looks like there are at least 11 puppies in there. I am getting very excited! Our home sure has been quiet and lonely without a Golden in it.


I am SO HAPPY for you and your family. There are NO GUARANTEES EVER on how long any of us are going to live, human or canine. Whatever puppy you choose, it was meant to be and God has a plan!!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Babies have arrived - 7 girls and 3 boys all weighing between 14.5 ounces to 1. 2 pounds with most over 1 pound.

Yes - we will fall in Love Again


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so thrilled for you. I know for me that after losing Henry it made Taylor oh so precious. I worried I would compare but you don't, I guess its like having children you love each for their own quirks and foibles. What a way to celebrate the New Year.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Well there you go, it was meant to be! Are they planning a c section with that many pups? Wow, you are soooo close!


They were delivered the old fashioned way with the veterinarian on emergency standby but all went well.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Taylorsmum said:


> I am so thrilled for you. I know for me that after losing Henry it made Taylor oh so precious. I worried I would compare but you don't, I guess its like having children you love each for their own quirks and foibles. What a way to celebrate the New Year.


Thank you - yes it is comforting to hear from others who have fallen in love again. We loved our Oakley boy so very much.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

WooHOOOO! Congratulations!!! Now the second countdown begins


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations! Mom and babies look great. Hope the next 8 weeks fly by for you


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

How exciting. Now the hard part of waiting really begins. Congrats.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, such an exciting time!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

So we went to visit the puppies today.

All I can say is Cuteness to the absolute Max. 6 Girls and 4 Boys. We are getting a boy and to be honest they are all so very cute we will be happy with whoever the breeder picks for us.

Here is a pic of my son and some of the pups. Ahhhh Puppy Breath


----------



## dglvrm (Jun 3, 2013)

My gosh! I would want to take them all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The puppy visit must have been so much fun, they're beautiful. 

Won't be too much longer.......


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Melakat said:


> So we went to visit the puppies today.
> 
> All I can say is Cuteness to the absolute Max. 6 Girls and 4 Boys. We are getting a boy and to be honest they are all so very cute we will be happy with whoever the breeder picks for us.
> 
> Here is a pic of my son and some of the pups. Ahhhh Puppy Breath


How exciting! and so so cute. The picture with puppies and your son, #happiness. Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*

All of the puppies are SO CUTE and so is your son!
I would have a very hard time choosing, too, that's why, with two of the Samoyeds we've had, we always let the pup pick us.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

They are too adorable for words! I am so excited for you. 

My sympathies for the loss of Oakley.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What pretty babies! What are they, 5 weeks old now? That is a wonderful age.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Tears and happiness!! How big was the litter? It looks like your son has most of them with him


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

dglvrm said:


> My gosh! I would want to take them all


I see you are in Cloverdale... they have 1 left - just saying


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> All of the puppies are SO CUTE and so is your son!
> I would have a very hard time choosing, too, that's why, with two of the Samoyeds we've had, we always let the pup pick us.


Yes the puppy will pick us and they were all so cute, nice looking and very social that there was not one that stood out for us over the other


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

hubbub said:


> Tears and happiness!! How big was the litter? It looks like your son has most of them with him


6 Girls and 4 Boys... a large litter. Yes tears of Happiness


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> What pretty babies! What are they, 5 weeks old now? That is a wonderful age.


You are right - just over 5 weeks old now  26 more sleeps!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Melakat said:


> 6 Girls and 4 Boys... a large litter.


Thanks - I just realized that was earlier in the thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope the next 26 sleeps go quickly for you. Those are some adorable pups, nothing better than sitting on the floor in the middle of a pile of puppies


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The photo of your son with the pups is too cute  I bet you all had so much fun visiting them! We visited Sammy when he was 5 weeks old too and when we were allowed to go and sit in the pen with the pups it was the best ever, we didn't want to ever leave lol. I'm sure that whichever boy you get he will be very special  so happy for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*

Melakat

I hope the time goes very quickly! So excited for you!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Melakat,
I'm glad you and you're family have made the decision to reach out and love another golden baby. I have to agree with Karen519, if both breeders look good, just follow your heart. Visit with both breeders, ask if you can get references from past clients, etc. I wish the pedigree guaranteed health but unfortunately it doesn't. The dog I lost last January came from a very good pedigree who shared longevity with no cancer UNTIL the litter before my dog...suddenly cancer showed it's ugly face and once it's there, it's there...and even though the line was clean prior, didn't stop it from happening.
Don't overanalyze...you're a good owner...you will work with whichever puppy you choose...follow your heart as well as the paperwork.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Melakat said:


> So we went to visit the puppies today.
> 
> All I can say is Cuteness to the absolute Max. 6 Girls and 4 Boys. We are getting a boy and to be honest they are all so very cute we will be happy with whoever the breeder picks for us.
> 
> Here is a pic of my son and some of the pups. Ahhhh Puppy Breath


Hi Melakat! I've been away and just catching up. I sitting here writing this with tears of joy for you and your family running down my face. Awwww, they are so cute!! I can't wait to say Hello to your new baby boy. When is the date of arrival?
Mary and Gentry

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

california gold said:


> Hi Melakat! I've been away and just catching up. I sitting here writing this with tears of joy for you and your family running down my face. Awwww, they are so cute!! I can't wait to say Hello to your new baby boy. When is the date of arrival?
> Mary and Gentry


Thanks Mary & Gentry - January 31st we get to bring him home and yes I have already shed tears of joy and I do not even know which boy is mine yet  I was a bit emotional about Oakley the night prior to our visit but I was very strong at the breeders.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> Thanks Mary & Gentry - January 31st we get to bring him home and yes I have already shed tears of joy and I do not even know which boy is mine yet  I was a bit emotional about Oakley the night prior to our visit but I was very strong at the breeders.


Can't wait for you to bring him home!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Ha ha I was poring over the pedigrees trying to decide which litter ... then I noticed it was an older thread LOL. 
Cute puppies, very exciting!
A breeder previously advised one of our friends not to get a puppy too close to the first dog because he would always compare and it would never be fair to the second dog.
I only mention this since you sound still raw from the loss of Oakley. It's hard not to compare. When I got my second (Gladys), I was in shock and continually in "Boomer never did that" mode (Boomer was my first - Mr Perfect). My friend said I had a selective memory - ha ha.

It sounds like the breeder is picking / helping you pick, they are most skilled at matches made in heaven, can't wait to see puppy pics and read updates to come.
Enjoy and congratulations on the next chapter


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

boomers_dawn said:


> Ha ha I was poring over the pedigrees trying to decide which litter ... then I noticed it was an older thread LOL.
> Cute puppies, very exciting!
> A breeder previously advised one of our friends not to get a puppy too close to the first dog because he would always compare and it would never be fair to the second dog.
> I only mention this since you sound still raw from the loss of Oakley. It's hard not to compare. When I got my second (Gladys), I was in shock and continually in "Boomer never did that" mode (Boomer was my first - Mr Perfect). My friend said I had a selective memory - ha ha.
> ...


Thank you. When we lost our Shelties we waited 5 years to get our next dog which was Oakley our first Golden. For some reason, our family unitedly decided not long after Oakley had passed, that we wanted to get another Golden and so there will be only 4 months in between. We also collectively agreed that there was no other breed at present for us.

I can imagine it is tough shoes to fill fore most 2nd Goldens in families  something about those 1st ones (Oakley's and Boomer's) that introduce us to the wonderful world of Goldens.

I will most definitely post pictures and share our joy. Only 22 more sleeps!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Counting the days with you!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Melakat, Getting excited for you  Can't wait to see more pictures. How is the puppy prep and how are you? Karen


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also getting excited for you! How many sleeps is it now?


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you Karen and Hollie. I am doing really well Thank You and our family is very excited that the day to welcome a new Golden into our lives is fast approaching with 11 more sleeps.

I have been shopping for our new little one and I have LOTS of toys, 2 crates, a bed, a new leash and collar, Natures Miracle, Bitter Apple, etc. hist first appt. at the veterinarian is scheduled in addition to puppy kindergarten classes. It has been so many years since we have had a Pup and so I am actually a bit nervous that I might forget what to do but I have been doing a lot of reading and watching training videos so I am actually a lot more prepared than I was for my Oakley boy. 

Still no name  But I think we most likely will not decide until we meet him.

How are you doing Karen? Have you had any thoughts about getting another Golden in your life? I know that the right time is different for everyone.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Melakat said:


> Thank you Karen and Hollie. I am doing really well Thank You and our family is very excited that the day to welcome a new Golden into our lives is fast approaching with 11 more sleeps.
> 
> I have been shopping for our new little one and I have LOTS of toys, 2 crates, a bed, a new leash and collar, Natures Miracle, Bitter Apple, etc. hist first appt. at the veterinarian is scheduled in addition to puppy kindergarten classes. It has been so many years since we have had a Pup and so I am actually a bit nervous that I might forget what to do but I have been doing a lot of reading and watching training videos so I am actually a lot more prepared than I was for my Oakley boy.
> 
> ...


I hope the 11 sleeps go quickly for you! One piece of advice, enjoy your sleep while you can until he arrives (at least for the first couple of weeks lol). Sammy was a bit of a nightmare in his crate to begin with and we tried absolutely everything to get him to settle, he loved the crate during the day, but as soon as it was bed time the fun began! Puppyhood flies by though, so enjoy every second - even the relentless biting with those sharp little teeth and countless potty trips outside. I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see photos of your new bundle of joy! :bowl:


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> I hope the 11 sleeps go quickly for you! One piece of advice, enjoy your sleep while you can until he arrives (at least for the first couple of weeks lol). Sammy was a bit of a nightmare in his crate to begin with and we tried absolutely everything to get him to settle, he loved the crate during the day, but as soon as it was bed time the fun began! Puppyhood flies by though, so enjoy every second - even the relentless biting with those sharp little teeth and countless potty trips outside. I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see photos of your new bundle of joy! :bowl:


Haaa you wont' believe this but my 24 year old son has asked if he could be the one to care for him during the night. He lives in our above ground basement and his room has a sliding door that goes directly to our backyard. I told him I would consider it only if he completely tidied up and puppy proofed his room and so he said "of course Mom". So I get his room cleaned and I get to sleep through the night...well we shall see how many nights he can handle it  as he has to get up before 6:00 a.m. for work.

We still have baseboards in our ensuite bathroom that were chewed by Oaks as a Pup - I told my hubby I didn't want them replaced - memories


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

If you can sleep through the night and have a clean bedroom I'd say that's great. You can always alternate nights. Rosco was a dream. Out once at night on first night and slept for a good 6-7 hours going forward. Murphy was howler monkey. No sleep night one. Out every 3-4 hours for next week at night. Now he kindly warms my bed before I get in and graciously moves over when he sees me get in. Gotta love puppies. 

Funny I hate shopping but love going to the pet store to check out toys. Hmmm

OMG - I have to introduce you to the doggy bakery in Victoria. You'll love it. Never saw anything like it in Vancouver.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless, hopefully your pup will be good and won't keep your son awake all night! I ended up with middle of the night potty trips with Sammy because everyone else managed to sleep through the howling and barking. I used to have to carry him outside without turning the lights on or saying a word, if he got 'too awake' he refused to sleep again. We bought him a 'snuggle puppy' soft toy that had a heat pack and battery operated heartbeat to help him settle. He freaked when the heartbeat was on, so it had to always be turned off. He loved to snuggle it though and carried it everywhere until he was 1 and he started to eat it. Here's a photo of him with it  The crate had to be dismantled when he was 5 months old, as it just wasn't working and Mr Sammy had his own way *of course* lol.

I love that you've kept Oakley's puppy chewed bits, it still makes me smile when I see little bits of damage that Daisy caused.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What an adorable picture of Sammy and his snuggle puppy - I wonder if I can find one of those here in Canada. What a great idea!

Here is a sampling of some of our toys. Lamb Chop and Friends I call it  I bought a Lamb Chop for the Dam of our boy and Lamb Chop has been hanging out with the puppies and so then I bought another Lamp Chop and left it with the Breeders on our January visit so that our Puppy will be familiar with her.

I am sure these toys will get ripped up pretty quick. So I do have chew toys as well. My hubby keeps saying "what are you going to be like when you get a grandchild one day?"


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Melakat said:


> What an adorable picture of Sammy and his snuggle puppy - I wonder if I can find one of those here in Canada. What a great idea!
> 
> Here is a sampling of some of our toys. Lamb Chop and Friends I call it  I bought a Lamb Chop for the Dam of our boy and Lamb Chop has been hanging out with the puppies and so then I bought another Lamp Chop and left it with the Breeders on our January visit so that our Puppy will be familiar with her.
> 
> I am sure these toys will get ripped up pretty quick. So I do have chew toys as well. My hubby keeps saying "what are you going to be like when you get a grandchild one day?"


I've just had a look on the website Snuggle Pet Products and it says they ship worldwide. I love his little toy collection, it's too cute and what a great idea to give him a toy at the breeders to get used to! I'm sure he'll settle into your family in no time and he'll have you all running round like crazy


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Melakat said:


> Thank you Karen and Hollie. I am doing really well Thank You and our family is very excited that the day to welcome a new Golden into our lives is fast approaching with 11 more sleeps.
> 
> .......
> 
> How are you doing Karen? Have you had any thoughts about getting another Golden in your life? I know that the right time is different for everyone.


Oh my gosh!! That is the best assortment of toys for your new little boy. 
I'm doing alright, thanks for asking,.. and starting think about another Golden, I love them so, and know that my life is richer and happier with a dog in the house. Looking out towards summer,  

Remember, all of your friends can't wait for the puppy pictures. Hugs, Karen


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Melakat said:


> Haaa you wont' believe this but my 24 year old son has asked if he could be the one to care for him during the night.


What wonderful husband material you have raised! Hats off to you!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Your big day is getting closer. What a wonderful, kind son you have to be willing to take care of the puppy during the night.
What I did for Sheldon after he waked during the night was to take him outside
and after he did his business brought him in and we cuddled together on the downstairs sofa and he fell back asleep til around 7 thirty am. 
I am very lucky til this day he is a late sleeper. On rainy days he doesn't even want to wake up. Lots of luck . Can't wait for your pictures and name.
Barbara


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

:hyper: <<< I bet you're all like this at the moment excited to get your little boy home  We can't wait to meet your little bundle of joy, have a great weekend!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I just read through this thread (I'm always late to the party) and I'm very excited for you. You puppy's mom looks just like my first Golden and one of my all time favorites. She's beautiful. Wishing you the best with your new little one.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you Everyone. We found out last night that we are getting Green Boy. The breeder sent a couple of pictures of him and as soon as I saw him it brought tears to my eyes and I thought "That's our boy!" and I know without a doubt that our entire family is ready to Love Again


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So happy for you! We will be getting our first girl soon too. Can you share the photos the breeder sent? I think we would all love to see your boy!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

:--heart:Here he is our Green Boy. I will start a proper thread for him when I bring him home and give him a name 

8 more sleeps !!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwww, he's adorable!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG! He is both beautiful and adorable!! I am jealous that you only have 8 more sleeps! I still have 3 more weeks to wait.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow he is TOO CUTE! Look at that fuzzy little face and those chunky golden paws


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

He is such a sweet looking boy .


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

3Pebs3 said:


> So happy for you! We will be getting our first girl soon too. Can you share the photos the breeder sent? I think we would all love to see your boy!


I see you are a neighbour  I know the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

OHHHH!!! He looks so cuddly and ready to have smooches planted all over his face! :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful and so adorable. 
Very happy and excited for you.

Looking forward to his thread.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh wow, I've got tears of happiness for you. Bet you have butterflies of excitement! He is such a cute baby he's going to be a very handsome gentleman.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Melakat said:


> :--heart:Here he is our Green Boy. I will start a proper thread for him when I bring him home and give him a name
> 
> 8 more sleeps !!!


What a cutie! So full of fluff and those big paws.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm so happy for you, and can't wait to see pictures when he comes home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Green Boy*



Melakat said:


> :--heart:Here he is our Green Boy. I will start a proper thread for him when I bring him home and give him a name
> 
> 8 more sleeps !!!




http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...dy-love-again-litter-1-2-a-8.html#post5343506
Your Green Boy is just precious. What a beautiful puppy!
I am SO EXCITED for you!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, he is very cute. I think there will be more tears when you actually hold him in your arms


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is just so adorable and very smart as he's already written to Uncle Barnaby!. Counting down the days with you, how exciting x


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> He is just so adorable and very smart as he's already written to Uncle Barnaby!. Counting down the days with you, how exciting x


Uncle B I have to tell you a story. When we were at the Breeders I asked "Who was the first Puppy to be born and she said "Green Boy" He knew he would be ours even before we did as I saw he wrote you " A match made in Heaven I think


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> Aw, he is very cute. I think there will be more tears when you actually hold him in your arms


My 24 year old son who is 6'2" and 200 pounds said to me last night "Mom, I hope that I don't get all teary eyed in front of the breeder when I hold him for the first time". These Goldens just have a way about them


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Melakat said:


> My 24 year old son who is 6'2" and 200 pounds said to me last night "Mom, I hope that I don't get all teary eyed in front of the breeder when I hold him for the first time". These Goldens just have a way about them



Sounds like you raised one of the good ones


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Melakat said:


> My 24 year old son who is 6'2" and 200 pounds said to me last night "Mom, I hope that I don't get all teary eyed in front of the breeder when I hold him for the first time". These Goldens just have a way about them


Aw bless him, I bet he will - there's definitely something about goldens that just brings it out in you  It was quite bittersweet fetching Sammy because we were still so upset about Daisy, but as soon as we got him home he helped turn any tears into smiles and laughter (he did get called Daisy by mistake for about 2 months as well lol). I think I'm nearly as excited for your new fur baby as you are! Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw bless him, I bet he will - there's definitely something about goldens that just brings it out in you  It was quite bittersweet fetching Sammy because we were still so upset about Daisy, but as soon as we got him home he helped turn any tears into smiles and laughter (he did get called Daisy by mistake for about 2 months as well lol). I think I'm nearly as excited for your new fur baby as you are! Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww thanks Hollie for being there for me during those tough days too!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been following your thread . So excited for you.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Melakat said:


> :--heart:Here he is our Green Boy. I will start a proper thread for him when I bring him home and give him a name
> 
> 8 more sleeps !!!


 OMG, He is ADORABLE!!!! I just want to kiss that cute face! Only 5 more days!!! Can't wait to see him with his new family. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

FOUR MORE SLEEPS !!!! :greenboun AND PUPPY BREATH!!!

Saturday morning, together as a family, we will take the ferry to Vancouver Island to get our handsome boy and welcome him into our lives!

I hope that I keep it together as it will be so bittersweet. I remember when we took our Oakley home almost 9 years ago I shed tears then - I was feeling tears of joy but also a little sad that I was taking him from his Momma & siblings. Our boy will be the 3rd puppy to go so I was glad to hear that he isn't the 1st - I get a bit sentimental about those things.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

They look ready to climb their way into the hearts of their new families!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so excited for you, not long to go now!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He's a cutie for sure!! I got the green boy too!! It's getting so close!!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw bless him, I bet he will - there's definitely something about goldens that just brings it out in you  It was quite bittersweet fetching Sammy because we were still so upset about Daisy, but as soon as we got him home he helped turn any tears into smiles and laughter (he did get called Daisy by mistake for about 2 months as well lol). I think I'm nearly as excited for your new fur baby as you are! Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I couldn't agree more about this. I felt like the day we picked up Cooper was so bittersweet. I couldn't help but think about my sweet Lacey and how much I missed her...but getting Cooper was the best thing that could have happened to us! I'm excited for you too!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Christen113 said:


> I couldn't agree more about this. I felt like the day we picked up Cooper was so bittersweet. I couldn't help but think about my sweet Lacey and how much I missed her...but getting Cooper was the best thing that could have happened to us! I'm excited for you too!


Aww thank you! Yes, I have been so very excited this past week and yet somewhat teary eyed in remembrance of Oakley.

PS: I loved your idea in another thread about the Kong filled with frozen chicken broth. I am taking notes. TY


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> Aww thank you! Yes, I have been so very excited this past week and yet somewhat teary eyed in remembrance of Oakley.
> 
> PS: I loved your idea in another thread about the Kong filled with frozen chicken broth. I am taking notes. TY


I'm sure Oakley will be with you in spirit, when you pick up your baby. So EXCITED for you!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It's the official puppy countdown, it's getting so close now  I can't wait to hear what name you have chosen for him when you introduce him!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

3 more sleeps now? I have been offline and missed much of the countdown. Yeeeeeewwwwweeeeyaaaaay!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

It's almost here. I am getting so excited with you.
and the name I can't wait til you tell us little green boy's name !!!!!!!
Hugs to you all


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This is worse than the countdown to Christmas!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Harleysmum funny you should say that as I thought to myself today "this feels like when I was little and the countdown for Christmas"


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So Melakat, if I am 16 hours ahead of you does this mean that I will see the photos before you have even taken them!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Harleysmum said:


> So Melakat, if I am 16 hours ahead of you does this mean that I will see the photos before you have even taken them!


 Funny. My youngest son lived in Australia for a year and when we visited him there last January we met some great friends. Now when I have a birthday it lasts for 2 days as they start celebrating it in Australia the day before it actually starts here in Canada 

We went from the tip of Australia in the South - Wilson's Promontory near Melbourne (loved this place) and we also stayed on Hamiltion Island (I think our favourite part of the trip) and also visited Sydney and did a great road trip between Sydney and Melbourne. A trip we shall never forget !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*

Tomorrow is your big day with Green Boy! I couldn't be MORE EXCITED for you.

Can't wait to hear more and see more! I can feel the excitement over here!

It is DEFINITELY much better than Christmas!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really happy and excited for you Melkat, looking forward to meeting green boy.

Safe travels to you, enjoy every second.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I'm in the puppy count down too for you!! Also have tears in my eyes for both the future with "little green boy" and for the past with Oakley. What a lucky golden puppy he is to be joining you and your family!  Karen


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

*1 MORE SLEEP *!!!

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

It is hard to believe that 4 months ago I first posted to this forum looking for support in my grief in losing my Oakley Dokley.

*I will love your forever my Oaks!*

*Thank you *everyone for your support in both my grief and joy!

We are beyond excited for tomorrow. I will be sure to take pics and share Mr. Green Boy with you


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Melakat said:


> *1 MORE SLEEP *!!!
> 
> :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


 1 more sleep, LOL personally I don't see anyone in your family sleeping tonight ! Have a great trip and drive safely. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

So happy for you and your family, the DAY is almost here I just bet you have butterflies in your stomach!

I will be folllowing closely your antics with Mr. Green boy, by the way he is absolutely beautiful and I am positive Oakley had his paw in this and 100 % approves of his new brother!

We have 1 more month till we get our Brody and will just have to get our puppy fix from you!

Best wishes and good luck and tell your 2 sons to let you play with the puppy too!

Paula


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Just checking in on this thread.CONGRATS and good luck with the pup!!!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

So close!! So excited for you!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

:hyper::wiggle::hyper::wiggle: << I bet you're like this at the moment, counting down the hours!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*

Melakat

Bet you won't sleep tonight-it will be worth it!!!

Did you choose a name, or are you waiting to see him!?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Whilst all new puppies are warmly greeted on this forum, every now and then there is a puppy that generates INTERNATIONAL excitement and this is one of those puppies! I bet even Oakley on Rainbow Bridge is pacing around muttering "would they just get there already!". Can't wait for the little green man!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

OMG, so excited for you! How many hours now? Looking forward to pictures if you get the time to post some!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm also here patiently waiting! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww so appreciative of all of you. Thanks so much - I have a big lump in my throat.

Yes, I bet Oakley is excited too as he is tired of seeing all of us so lonely without a Golden - he just wants us to be happy 

We will be at our Breeders tomorrow at 11:00 a.m. PST and will not be home until about 8:00 p.m. PST so you may not hear from me until Sunday (Monday for you HarleysMum). But I will post a few pics as soon as I possibly can.

We have 2 names that we have narrowed down and once we meet him we will know.

Good bye clean floors - !!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting your new addition! Have fun tomorrow and sleep well tonight.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so happy for you. Get a good nights sleep while you can.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sleep well, if you can!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oakley will definitely be smiling down.

Hope you have a safe trip and I cannot wait for his introduction to the forum. Hope you get a good nights rest because your little bundle of love may disturb your sleep for a while  So happy for you!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I remember picking up Ella a few after losing our 16 year old sheltie was bittersweet. But just like Deby was happy for me Oakley will be happy for you. Your new puppy will bring laughter and probably some tears and definitely help mend your heart.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Enjoy your hopefully restful sleep. Safe travels tomorrow for your long day. Looking forward to knowing what name you picked. Clean floors are highly overrated.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you all this morning. Have a good and safe trip, can't wait to see and hear all about your precious boy x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Safe travels to you today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*

Have a safe trip!! 
So EXCITED for you, your family, and little green boy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> Awww so appreciative of all of you. Thanks so much - I have a big lump in my throat.
> 
> Yes, I bet Oakley is excited too as he is tired of seeing all of us so lonely without a Golden - he just wants us to be happy
> 
> ...


I'll be checking on Saturday evening and Sunday morning. Enjoy! This will be one of the most exciting days of our life and I know that you sweet Oakley is very happy for you and will be with you in spirit!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking forward to the introduction! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

The next time you hear from me I will be a proud Momma of my 2nd Golden.

I had mentioned to our breeders (they are husband & wife) that my oldest son, a big macho 6'2" may get a bit teary eyed and this is what the husband said " Tell him not to worry. This 6’4” big guy ( HD Mechanic, FireFighter and other macho stuff ) gets teary eyed when he sends a puppy to a new loving home. 


And so the tissues are ready happy tears 

And we are off!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Safe travels and congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures .


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless him, they will be happy tears though  Cant wait for you to get him home, it's just too exciting! Have a safe journey and we will all be patiently waiting...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The suspense over here in the UK at our house waiting for your new arrival >>> :hyper:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> The suspense over here in the UK at our house waiting for your new arrival >>> :hyper:


Haha, us too!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Haha, us too!


I'm so excited for beautiful little green boy to join the forum (and to find out his name!) :wavey:


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

The suspense is killing me! I can't wait to hear!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome home Green Boy!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So its 1.45 here in the UK and I am sat in bed working out that's its 17.45 in Vancouver. Hoping they haven't had to drive from Nainmo to Port McNeil. Hoping for Courtney or Campbell River as it is a shorter drive. But then I think of Victoria. Daft thing is I know I'm not the only one trying to plan their journey and work out when they will be home. Too excited to see the green man. Now my cousin works the switch at Campbell River Firehouse should I ring and say Melakat and her fireman son haven't logged onto the grf board yet. Can u send a search party - easy to spot tears and smiles and a beautiful retriever puppy..... Ah I guess not, but I so want to see a happy family photo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey I've never looked into this thread, Green boy is coming home, looking forward to meet him!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Taylorsmum said:


> So its 1.45 here in the UK and I am sat in bed working out that's its 17.45 in Vancouver. Hoping they haven't had to drive from Nainmo to Port McNeil. Hoping for Courtney or Campbell River as it is a shorter drive. But then I think of Victoria. Daft thing is I know I'm not the only one trying to plan their journey and work out when they will be home. Too excited to see the green man. Now my cousin works the switch at Campbell River Firehouse should I ring and say Melakat and her fireman son haven't logged onto the grf board yet. Can u send a search party - easy to spot tears and smiles and a beautiful retriever puppy..... Ah I guess not, but I so want to see a happy family photo.


Taylor's Mum - I'm also still up at 2.30am in the UK waiting for the arrival of green boy haha! I wish we knew where abouts they are on their journey, the suspense is unreal. I'm nearly going to have to stay up all night until they arrive, it's just too exciting. I think Sammy knows as well he's all full of beans at this time of night!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So excited for you!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Taylor's Mum - I'm also still up at 2.30am in the UK waiting for the arrival of green boy haha! I wish we knew where abouts they are on their journey, the suspense is unreal. I'm nearly going to have to stay up all night until they arrive, it's just too exciting. I think Sammy knows as well he's all full of beans at this time of night!


 Close to 11pm at my place and Vancouver is 2 hours behind. She said they will be back around 8pm, hope we have some news soon.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking forward to your pictures of little green boy and his NAME ????


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi All - we are back - in love and off to bed.

Check out a new thread called "Logan's Life".

Again thanks for everyone for being there for me! We love our little man !


----------

